# 2018 TTS - Oil top up...



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Warning came on the dash to check oil level, looked at dip stick and seems low so need to grab a bottle tomorrow morning from Eurocarparts round the corner...

Not sure what to get though :? No idea what Audi put in it during the last service? Does it matter?

Is this stuff the right stuff for topping up (or better alternative on that site)? 
https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/castrol- ... -521774532

Many thanks for any advice!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes that will be fine, but check level more often, low-level alarm may not work next time. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Expensive way to buy oil
Correct spec is 504/507 5w-30
Hoggy.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Hoggy - Yes I am a plonker. The old S4 used to have an electronic gauge and notification to top up, NO dipstick at all 

This one at halfords specifically states about Audi etc https://www.halfords.com/motoring/engin ... 52023.html

Thats exactly the same oil right? and cheaper!


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

@hoggy £10 cheaper on amazon - is this the right stuff? 
https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Castrol-Edge ... 01939I24O/

(sorry to be a pain, I dont want to get it wrong and end up with a big bill)


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Phill_1981 said:


> @hoggy £10 cheaper on amazon - is this the right stuff?
> https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Castrol-Edge ... 01939I24O/
> 
> (sorry to be a pain, I dont want to get it wrong and end up with a big bill)


Ignore the amazon, cant wait a week for delivery


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Err, that's not cheap at all. Castrol EDGE 5W 30 is £30 for 4 litres on Amazon with free delivery... having said that, I put Shell Helix Ultra Professional AV-L 0w-30 in my TTS, that £16 a litre from Opie Oils, again via Amazon. Last time I got some it came next day


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes the halfords link is correct but expensive.Top it up.
Many Audi dealers use this, but then treble the price, buy this from Ebay for future use.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/273953076818?c ... ghEALw_wcB

Hoggy.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> Err, that's not cheap at all. Castrol EDGE 5W 30 is £30 for 4 litres on Amazon with free delivery... having said that, I put Shell Helix Ultra Professional AV-L 0w-30 in my TTS, that £16 a litre from Opie Oils, again via Amazon. Last time I got some it came next day


Just noticed theres a code at the top of the eurocarparts website bringing the 1ltr down to £15.59


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

If you need it now ASDA stock Edge and often on offer.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes the halfords link is correct but expensive.Top it up.
> Many Audi dealers use this, but then treble the price, buy this from Ebay for future use.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/273953076818?c ... ghEALw_wcB
> ...


Thanks Hoggy - if oil consumption continues then i'll buy that


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

90TJM said:


> If you need it now ASDA stock Edge and often on offer.


Cheers, Asda is right next door to eurocarparts... I'll pop in and check while i'm panic buying bog rolls and pot noodles!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Phill_1981 said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Err, that's not cheap at all. Castrol EDGE 5W 30 is £30 for 4 litres on Amazon with free delivery... having said that, I put Shell Helix Ultra Professional AV-L 0w-30 in my TTS, that £16 a litre from Opie Oils, again via Amazon. Last time I got some it came next day
> ...


Hi, The important thing is top it up, regardless of price.
I've edited my last post.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah a seized engine might cost a couple of quid more to fix than some oil. :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I recently had this, you're not alone! I was a fraction above minimum on the dipstick when checked a couple of weeks ago, I was attending an event on the weekend and made a mental note to top up before that and completely forgot about it. Sure enough after about 20 miles of beating hard on the car it popped up.

No worry though, Audi had placed a 0.5l Shell Helix 0W-30 under the boot floor and that got me half way up the dipstick, and I carried on. I am running Millers Nanodrive+ 5W 40 and due a change in 2k anyway, so gotta remember to replace that with the same when I do so! I'm not worried about mixing oils for a short period - better than running out.

It was good to confirm the warning light comes up at minimum, rather than way below when imminent failure is bearing down on you. It's not a hard 'stop the car now' or rev-limit just a reminder to do it at next stop.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

You'll all be glad to know I topped up 0.5l so no seized engine!

I'll let it settle and check the level and bung some more in later.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

ross_t_boss said:


> I recently had this, you're not alone! I was a fraction above minimum on the dipstick when checked a couple of weeks ago, I was attending an event on the weekend and made a mental note to top up before that and completely forgot about it. Sure enough after about 20 miles of beating hard on the car it popped up.
> 
> No worry though, Audi had placed a 0.5l Shell Helix 0W-30 under the boot floor and that got me half way up the dipstick, and I carried on. I am running Millers Nanodrive+ 5W 40 and due a change in 2k anyway, so gotta remember to replace that with the same when I do so! I'm not worried about mixing oils for a short period - better than running out.
> 
> It was good to confirm the warning light comes up at minimum, rather than way below when imminent failure is bearing down on you. It's not a hard 'stop the car now' or rev-limit just a reminder to do it at next stop.


This got me looking in my boot - they've given me half a litre bottle of oil as well. Must be something the factory do? I had no idea it was there. Thanks!


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Heres a question, since I'm finding out as I go... I'll be looking at a 2016/17 TTS, but you mention yours is a 2018 and its using oil to the extent you need top up inbetween services? Do the TT/TTS use a lot of oil can anyone tell me? (hoping not, as I've had much bigger engines previously and never had to touch them between 10K miles)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

AMT said:


> Heres a question, since I'm finding out as I go... I'll be looking at a 2016/17 TTS, but you mention yours is a 2018 and its using oil to the extent you need top up inbetween services? Do the TT/TTS use a lot of oil can anyone tell me? (hoping not, as I've had much bigger engines previously and never had to touch them between 10K miles)


Mine has never been topped up between services. 2016 TTS


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a Mk3 TTS from Jan 16 for a couple of years. I ran it in as per book and it never used a drop between servicing. I've done the same with my RS which replaced it in 2018 and it uses about 0.5l every 3000 miles.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

I think it depends on how much you use the car :wink: I ran a TTS for 2 years - did 24k in first year, never topped up, but did get an oil change service at 19k. Year two, at 36k, it started to need a small top up every 3k miles. Nothing alarming, but it was clearly using more oil once the miles increased.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

So you guys can confirm there's a low oil level sensor? If so I'm really happy to hear that. It's clearly not a substitute for checking regularly with the dipstick, but that can save you a whole engine (and the money for it) if you get a leak or road damage out of nowhere.


----------

